# Zaph ZRT in 20 Liter sealed enclosure?



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has built and/or heard the 20 Liter sealed version of the ZRT. Those two drivers are probably two of my favorite of all time and would love to a set of speakers with using them. However, I need monitors/stand mount speakers. the smaller version would be just perfect, but if they suffer in that arrangement then I would look elswere? any thoughts, comments, listening opinions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

If you'd like I could model the Revelator in the smaller box in WinISD. I'll just need to track down a Model file first. I am interested in this pairing as well. How is this design different than the Spassvogels ?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------

